# PAYG Mobile / Mobile Internet



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

In need of a PAYG mobile (x2) as well as mobile internet.

I can't get a contract yet as I do not have a fiscal number yet (but planning to sort)

So at the moment I am limited to PAYG.

Any suggestions?

Unlikely to make many calls or SMS, but will need access to the internet.

I might also need to have a mobile internet for a MiFi type device so that we can connect 3 or 4 devices wherever we are. Vodafone seem to do a decent mobile internet, but that is on contract.

Not wanting to cut corners on cost, quality of service and speed are more important .

I am in the eastern Algarve.

Currently paying £3 a day for my Vodafone UK contract to extend here, so anything local must be cheaper 


Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might like look at Lycamobile | Chamadas internacionais de baixo custo| O melhor cartão SIM internacional| SIMs Grátis


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Internet you'll need a NIF except PAYG, speed, reception etc is about the signal *your local mast* broadcasts rather than the company, your mast might be great for Vodafone but useless for Optimus or via landline i.e.PT
All wireless internet options offer house telephone & internet package currently Optimus seem to be the most advanced in offering 4G the WoW gives you a router for other devices to use or TP Link do a model for Dongle 3G & 4G about 30€ but all will reguire a contract for unlimited use but probably cheaper than your current PAYG costs


----------

